# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > C#‎‎ > خبر: آموزش ویدئویی یک پروژه سی شارپ از ابتدا تا انتها

## veniz2008

به نام خداوند بخشنده مهربان
سلام دوستان.
حدود 3 سالی میشه که از حضورم در سایت و تالار سی شارپ میگذره. در این مدت شاهد این بودم که دوستان خیلی زیادی وجود دارند که علاقه مند به یادگیری در زمینه زبان قدرتمند #C هستند ولی متاسفانه به دلایل زیادی از جمله : نبود منبع مناسب، وضع مالی نه چندان مناسب برای حضور در کلاس ها ، فرصت نداشتن یا دور بودن محل زندگی از مراکز آموزشی و ... امکان یادگیری رو نداشتن.
امروز قصد این رو دارم که آموزش گام به گام و کامل یک پروژه سی شارپ رو بصورت ویدئویی (به همراه صوت) رو در 16 جلسه برای شما دوستان به مرور بر روی سایت قرار بدم.(هر هفته سعی میکنم 2 ویدئو رو قرار بدم).
در این آموزش که در 16 ویدئو تولید شده من یک نرم افزار آزمون گیر ساده رو برای شما پیاده سازی کردم. شما در این آموزش ها یاد خواهید گرفت که چطور یک پروژه رو از ابتدا شروع و تا پایان ادامه دهید.
این آموزش ها، کاربران مبتدی تا متوسط رو مخاطبان اصلی خودش قرار میده ولی در بعضی ویدئوها از جمله ویدئوهای مربوط به عملیات Backup & Restore  برای پروژه مطالبی خدمت شما عرضه خواهد شد که تا به امروز در هیچ آموزشی بنده اون مطالب رو ندیدم و سعی شده از روش هایی استفاده بشه که بتونید دیتابیس های سنگین و در حد چند گیگابایت رو براحتی ازشون پشتیبان تهیه یا بازگردانی کنید بدون اینکه دغدغه قفل شدن یا هنگ کردن نرم افزارها رو داشته باشید.
سعی شده آموزش ها بسیار ساده و روان توضیح داده بشه ولی در عین حال از روش های قدرتمند و مناسبی استفاده بشه.
سعی کردم که مطالب متنوعی رو در آموزش ها بیان کنم و تا جایی که امکان داشته تلاش شده با روش های مختلف و اصولی در برنامه نویسی و کدنویسی آشنا بشید.
در این آموزش ها، از سبک برنامه نویسی Stored Procedure ها استفاده شده تا دوستان یکی از بهترین، سریعترین و امن ترین روش ها رو یاد بگیرند.
در این بخش بعضی از امکاناتی رو که در این ویدئوهای آموزشی براتون تهیه کردم رو ذکر میکنم :
1. عملیات پایه : شامل ثبت، حذف، ویرایش و کلا مدیریت کردن یک موجودیت
2. طراحی فرم لاگین و تعیین اینکه آیا کاربر معمولی لاگین میکنه یا که یک مدیر لاگین میکنه.
3. طراحی یک فرم لوگو برای پروژه
4. پیاده سازی فرم برگزاری آزمون (نکات بسیار زیادی رو در این فرم یاد خواهید گرفت).
5. یادگیری کار با تابع Random برای تولید *اعداد تصادفی غیر تکراری* جهت تولید سوالات تصادفی غیر تکراری
6. ایجاد یک فرم برای عملیات Backup & Restore  بر روی دیتابیس های سنگین با قابلیت توقف عملیات پشتیبان گیری در حین انجام عملیات.
7. بخش گزارشات پروژه که از نرم افزار فوق العاده کاربردی StimulSoft  در این آموزش استفاده میشه. شما یاد خواهید گرفت که چطور از یک دیتاتیبل یا ارسال همزمان چندین دیتاتیبل بتونید استفاده کنید و همچنین یاد خواهید گرفت که چطور بدون اینکه نیازی به نصب این گزارش گیر در سیستم مقصد (سیستم مشتری) باشه اون رو بر روی سیستم مقصد اجرا کنید.
8. تولید یک فایل راهنما برای پروژه با استفاده از نرم افزار قدرتمند WinCHM  .
9. و در پایان بصورت کامل یاد خواهید گرفت که چطور نرم افزاری رو که ساختید بصورت تحت شبکه در بیارید و اونو بتونید در یک محیط چند سیستمی اجرا و استفاده کنید. نکات ریزی که در بحث شبکه کردن ممکنه پیش بیاد رو یاد خواهید گرفت. یاد خواهید گرفت چطور از طریق فایروال ویندوز یا فایروال آنتی ویروس برای نرم افزار تحت شبکه خودتون اجازه دسترسی صادر کنید.
اینها رئوس مطالبی بودن که در این آموزش ها وجود داره ولی نکات بسیار زیادی در این 16 ویدئو وجود داره که سعی شده یک نفر مبتدی رو تا حد متوسطی بالا بکشه.
زمان ویدئوها بطور متوسط بین 50 تا 60 دقیقه برای هر ویدئو هست ولی بعضی از ویدئوها تا 100 یا 110 دقیقه هم زمان دارند ولی با این وجود حجم ویدئوها با در نظر گرفتن زمان آموزش ها بسیار مناسب خواهد بود. (یک فایل فشرده 60 دقیقه ای تقریبا 50 مگابایت خواهد بود با کیفیت خیلی بالا).
امیدوارم دوستانی که ترس از برنامه نویسی دارند یا اینکه راه رو بلد نیستن با دیدن این آموزش ها بتونن خودشون شروع به نوشتن پروژه کنن.
این ویدئوها کاملا" رایگان می باشند و بنده از هرگونه استفاده مالی از اونها رضایت ندارم.
از دوستان عزیز خواهش میکنم که در این تاپیک هیچگونه پستی رو قرار ندید تا نظم تاپیک بهم نخوره. به محض قرار دادن اولین ویدئو، یک تاپیک مجزا ایجاد میکنم تا دوستان بتونن انتقادات، پیشنهادات، سوالات و ابهاماتی رو که در رابطه با ویدئوها براشون پیش میاد رو در اون تاپیک مطرح کنن.
بدون شک هیچ کار انسانی خالی از اشکال نیست، ولی سعی شده تا حد امکان مطالب اصولی و بهینه باشند.

----------


## veniz2008

دوستان عزیز ویدئوی اول آپلود شد ولی چند مورد رو در ارتباط با این ویدئو و سایر ویدئوها خدمتتون عرض میکنم :
1.  ویدئوها با رزولیشن 768*1024 ، با فرمت MP4 تهیه شدن و دارای کیفیت بسیار  بالایی هستن. برای راحتی حال دوستان در دانلود، با نرم افزار 7zip تا  حداکثر ممکن ویدئوها فشرده شده که در نتیجه هر دقیقه آموزش کمتر از 1  مگابایت خواهد بود(با نرم افزار Winrar هم تست کردم که 7zip در حد 1  مگابایت فایل رو بیشتر فشرده کرد.) 
2. در حین ضبط ویدئوها، به دلایل  ناخواسته ممکنه در بعضی از جاها مجبور به قطع ویدئو و ضبط مجدد شده باشم.  بنابراین اگر در بعضی جاها این قطع شدن ها (یا بریدگی ها) رو ملاحظه میکنید  به این دلیل می باشد که پیشاپیش بابت این موارد عذرخواهی میکنم.
3.  آپلود کردن این ویدئوها بر روی هاستی که ماندگاری بالایی داشته باشن و  همچنین قابلیت Resume رو داشته باشه برام مهم بود. جایی بهتر از پرشین گیگ  پیدا نکردم. از دوستان اگر کسی در این زمینه پیشنهاد بهتری داره لطفا با پیغام خصوصی مطرح کنه تا بررسی کنم.
4.  در این آموزش ها از روش های ویزاردی استفاده نشده و تقریبا تمامی کارها با  کدنویسی انجام میشه(حتی پر کردن یک گرید یا پر کردن یک کمبوباکس). چراکه  اعتقاد دارم با ویزارد نمیشه چیزی رو به کسی یاد داد.
دوستان عزیز، لطفا انتقادات، سوالات، ابهامات و ... درباره این ویدئوها رو در تاپیک زیر مطرح کنید و از گذاشتن پست در این تاپیک خودداری کنید.
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...%87%D8%A7-quot
--------------------------------------------------------------
ویدئوی اول :
-توضیحات  : در این ویدئو طراحی دیتابیس و ساخت جداول مربوطه در محیط SQL Server  انجام میشه و در محیط ویژوال شروع به طراحی و ساخت پروزه میکنیم.
یاد میگیریم که چطور Stored Procedure ها رو تولید و در محیط ویژوال از این sp ها چطور استفاده کنیم و ...
-کیفیت : بسیار بالا
-حجم : 55.2 مگابایت
-زمان ویدئو : 59:55 دقیقه 
- لینک دریافت از پرشین گیگ :
http://veniz2008.persiangig.com/Proj...t1.7z/download

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
توجه : دوست عزیزم جناب FastCode  زحمت کشیدن و تمامی ویدئوها رو بر روی هاست خودشون قرار دادن تا فایل ها راحت تر در اختیار دوستان قرار بگیره.
این فایل ها با فایل هایی که بر روی هاست پرشین گیگ قرار دادم از نظر حجم و کیفیت هیچگونه تفاوتی ندارند.
در صورت نیاز علاوه بر هاست پرشین گیگ که خودم ویدئوها رو آپلود کردم، می تونید از طریق هاست ایشون هم اقدام به دانلود ویدئوها کنید.

توجه : در صورت دانلود فایل ها از هاست جناب FastCode، در مورد ویدئوی اول این نکته رو دقت کنید که برای فایل ویدئویی اول فایل 60 مگابایتی رو دانلود کنید (تاریخ آپلودش 09-11-2013 هست) که در واقع فایل اصلاح شده است و از دانلود فایل 55 مگابایتی (فایل قدیمی) اجتناب کنید.
http://78.47.35.18/veniz/originals/
با تشکر از جناب FastCode .

----------


## veniz2008

ویدئوی دوم :
توضیحات : در این قسمت با مفهوم کلید خارجی و نحوه تعیین کردن اون در جداول SQL Server آشنا میشیم.
کار کردن با دستورات Select و Update رو یاد میگیریم  و در محیط ویژوال استودیو به نمایش و تصحیح رکوردها می پردازیم.
-کیفیت : بسیار بالا
-حجم فایل فشرده : 51.2 مگابایت
-زمان ویدئو : 51:14 دقیقه
لینک دریافت :
http://veniz2008.persiangig.com/Proj...t2.7z/download

----------


## veniz2008

ویدئوی سوم :
توضیحات : در این ویدئو به طراحی و کدنویسی فرم سوالات می پردازیم.
یاد میگیریم چطوری یک کمبوباکس رو از مقادیر جدول پر کنیم و هنگام درج یک سوال چطور از مقادیر این کمبو استفاده کنیم.
دستور insert در این ویدئو پیاده سازی میشه.
توجه : در این ویدئو در زمان چیدن کنترل ها روی فرم، بخاطر اینکه وقت ویدئو بیهوده گرفته نشه، برای اون چند لحظه ویدئو رو برش زدم.
-کیفیت : بسیار بالا
-حجم فایل فشرده : 48.9 مگابایت
-زمان ویدئو : 47:42 دقیقه
لینک دریافت : 
http://veniz2008.persiangig.com/Proj...t3.7z/download

توجه : دوستان عزیز در بعضی از ساعات پرشین گیگ دچار اختلال میشه و امکان  دانلود بصورت موقت وجود نداره. در صورت مشاهده چنین حالتی چند دقیقه (یا چند ساعت) بعد مجددا" برای دانلود اقدام کنید.

----------


## veniz2008

ویدئوی چهارم :
توضیحات : در این ویدئو به بررسی و پیاده سازی دستور Delete می پردازیم.
ارتباط  بین کمبوباکس و گرید رو یاد خواهیم گرفت به اینصورت که با انتخاب یک آیتم  از کمبوباکس، اطلاعات گرید متناسب با آیتم انتخاب شده پر میشه.
نکاتی رو در ارتباط با کمبوباکس ها یاد خواهیم گرفت.
-کیفیت ویدئو : بسیار بالا
-حجم فایل فشرده : 55.8 مگابایت
-زمان ویدئو : 47:26 دقیقه
لینک دریافت :
http://veniz2008.persiangig.com/Proj...t4.7z/download

توجه : دوستان عزیز در بعضی از ساعات پرشین گیگ دچار اختلال میشه و امکان  دانلود بصورت موقت وجود نداره. در صورت مشاهده چنین حالتی چند دقیقه (یا چند ساعت) بعد مجددا" برای دانلود اقدام کنید.

----------


## veniz2008

ویدئوی پنجم :
توضیحات : در این ویدئو عمل تصحیح سوالات رو پیاده سازی خواهیم کرد.
در ادامه شروع به پیاده سازی فرم Admin خواهیم کرد.
در این فرم،چون کلید جدول رو Auto Number نگرفتیم، برای ثبت هر نام کاربری (کلید جدول) ابتدا بررسی میکنیم که اون نام کاربری قبلا ثبت نشده باشه. برای پیاده سازی این عمل از پارامترهای خروجی در sql کمک میگیریم.
با متد مهم و پرکاربرد EXISTS در SQL Server آشنا میشیم.
-کیفیت ویدئو : بسیار بالا
-حجم فایل فشرده : 59.1 مگابایت
-زمان ویدئو : 01:00:03 ساعت
لینک دریافت : http://veniz2008.persiangig.com/Proj...t5.7z/download

----------


## veniz2008

ویدئوی ششم :
توضیحات : در این ویدئو عملیات های حذف و تصحیح یک مدیر بصورت کامل پیاده سازی میشه.
همچنین فرم لاگین رو شروع به طراحی میکنیم (کدنویسی فرم لاگین در ویدئوی بعدی صورت خواهد گرفت).
توجه : از جلسه بعدی تا انتهای مجموعه آموزشی سطح کدنویسی و نوع عملیات هایی که انجام خواهد شد به آرامی بهتر و حرفه ای تر خواهد شد. در 6 ویدئوی آغازین سعی شده که یک شخص مبتدی با مفاهیم آشنا بشه تا آمادگی کدهای پیچیده تر رو داشته باشه. در 6 ویدئوی اول بعضی از اعمال تکراری رو در هر ویدئو شاهد بودیم که در ویدئوهای بعدی تقریبا مطالب تکراری دیگه وجود نداره و هر ویدئو حداقل یک مبحث جدید رو شامل میشه.
-کیفیت ویدئو : بسیار بالا
-حجم فایل فشرده : 43.8 مگابایت
-زمان ویدئو : 41:09 دقیقه
لینک دریافت :
http://veniz2008.persiangig.com/Proj...t6.7z/download

----------


## veniz2008

ویدئوی هفتم :
توضیحات : در این ویدئو به پیاده سازی فرم لاگین می پردازیم.
فرم لاگین را بصورت دو سطح دسترسی "کاربر معمولی" و "مدیریت" پیاده سازی خواهیم کرد.
با DialogResult آشنا میشیم.
و چندین نکته دیگه هم در طول آموزش گفته میشه.
-کیفیت ویدئو : بسیار بالا
-حجم فایل فشرده : 54.7 مگابایت
-زمان ویدئو : 46:30 دقیقه
لینک دریافت : 
http://veniz2008.persiangig.com/Proj...t7.7z/download

----------


## veniz2008

ویدئوی هشتم :
توضیحات : در این ویدئو شروع به پیاده سازی فرم برگزاری  آزمون می کنیم.(به علت حجم زیاد عملیات، در قسمت های بعد این فرم تکمیل  میشه).
آزمون هم بصورت محدودیت زمانی و هم بدون محدودیت زمانی برای کاربر قابل دسترس و استفاده خواهد بود.
با دستور Count و نحوه تعریف متغیرها در سمت SQL آشنا خواهیم شد.
ترکیبی از پارامترهای خروجی و دستور Select رو در یک SP خواهیم دید و نحوه استفاده از اونها در سمت #C .
-کیفیت ویدئو : بسیار بالا
-حجم فایل فشرده : 44.3 مگابایت
-زمان ویدئو : 54:04 دقیقه
لینک دریافت :
http://veniz2008.persiangig.com/Proj...t8.7z/download

----------


## veniz2008

ویدئوی نهم :
توضیحات : در این ویدئو به صورت کامل به پیاده سازی سوالات رندوم غیر تکراری می پردازیم.
با دستور IN در SQL Server آشنا خواهیم شد.
توجه  مهم : در این مجموعه آموزشی به دو روش کاملا متفاوت به پیاده سازی سوالات  تصادفی غیر تکراری می پردازیم. در ویدئوی نهم شخصا به طراحی و پیاده سازی  این کار می پردازم و در انتهای ویدئوی دهم یک روش دیگه هم بصورت کامل برای  این کار توضیح میدم و بعد به مقایسه این دو روش از لحاظ کارکرد و میزان  بهینه بودن می پردازم و در نهایت راه بهینه رو معرفی می کنم. 
برای  درک کامل ویدئوی نهم چون تمام کدنویسی و پیاده سازی کار رو خود برنامه  نویس انجام میده بنابراین بیشتر مفهومی هست و درک الگوریتم کار مهم هست. پس  با دقت و حوصله این ویدئو رو مشاهده کنید.
-کیفیت ویدئو : بسیار بالا
-حجم فایل فشرده : 56.03 مگابایت
-زمان ویدئو : 01:08:02 ساعت
لینک دریافت:
http://veniz2008.persiangig.com/Proj...t9.7z/download

----------


## veniz2008

ویدئوی دهم  :
 توضیحات : در این ویدئو بصورت کامل عملیات برگزاری آزمون پیاده سازی میشه (نمایش سوالات و محاسبه نتیجه آزمون).
 برگزاری آزمون با اعمال محدودیت زمانی و بدون اعمال محدودیت زمانی رو پیاده سازی خواهیم کرد (برای این منظور، کار با Timer ها رو یاد می گیریم و همچنین کار با Setting ها رو در محیط ویژوال یاد خواهیم گرفت).
 در این آموزش یک راه حل بسیار بهینه و سریع برای ایجاد سوالات تصادفی غیر تکراری ارائه میشه که بسیار کاراتر از روش قبلی خواهد بود. به همین منظور با دستورات ()NEWID و TOP در محیط SQL Server آشنا خواهیم شد.
 توجه : مدت زمان این ویدئو حدودا دو ساعت و ربع هست به همین خاطر حجم ویدئو نسبت به ویدئوهای قبلی بیشتر هست. برای آپلود راحت تر ویدئو و رفاه حال دوستان در دانلود، ویدئو در 2 پارت فشرده شده. برای استفاده از ویدئو بایستی هر 2 پارت دانلود و در کنار هم قرار داده شوند و بعد اقدام به Extractکردن فایل فشرده کنید.
-کیفیت ویدئو : بسیار بالا
- حجم فایل فشرده پارت 1 : 64 مگابایت
-حجم فایل فشرده پارت 2 : 63.84 مگابایت
-زمان ویدئو : 02:14:29 ساعت
 لینک دریافت پارت 1 :
 http://veniz2008.persiangig.com/Proj...1.rar/download
 لینک دریافت پارت 2 :
 http://veniz2008.persiangig.com/Proj...2.rar/download

----------


## veniz2008

ویدئوی یازدهم :
توضیحات : در  این ویدئو یکسری تنظیمات ظاهری رو در برنامه پیاده سازی می کنیم تا پروژه  ما از حالت سادگی در بیاد و تا حدی زیبایی بیشتری رو به خودش بگیره.
برای  این منظور یک فرم آغازین (فرم لوگو یا Splash Screen) رو پیاده سازی  خواهیم کرد که نسبت به اکثر مطالبی که تا به امروز مشاهده کرده اید متفاوت  خواهد بود!!.
همچنین کار با تاریخ های شمسی رو بصورت کامل یاد خواهیم  گرفت و نحوه نمایش تاریخ خورشیدی و تشخیص اینکه امروز چه روزی هست رو یاد  خواهیم گرفت.
با مبحث Formatting در بحث رشته ها آشنا خواهیم شد و خواهید دید که چطور این مورد رو بر روی تاریخ ها پیاده سازی خواهیم کرد.
-کیفیت ویدئو : بسیار بالا
-حجم فایل فشرده : 65.46 مگابایت
-زمان ویدئو : 01:02:28 ساعت
لینک دریافت :
http://veniz2008.persiangig.com/Proj...11.7z/download

----------


## veniz2008

ویدئوی دوازدهم :
در این قسمت شروع به پیاده سازی عملیات های Backup & Restore می کنیم.
در این ویدئو بصورت کامل عملیات Backup پیاده سازی خواهد شد.
سعی شده کار متفاوتی نسبت به اکثر آموزش ها صورت بگیره. 
هدف از پشتیبان گیری رو به جای دیتابیس های با حجم کم بر روی دیتابیس های سنگین و حجیم متمرکز کردم.به همین خاطر یک دیتابیس با حجم تقریبی 3.5 گیگابایت ایجاد و عملیات پشتیبان گیری رو با امکان توقف عملیات بر روی این دیتابیس متمرکز میکنم.همونطور که می دونید در چنین حالاتی که یک عملیات سنگین انجام میشه فرم ما و برنامه ما به حالت قفل شدن میره. 
در این آموزش یکی از روش های برنامه نویسی همزمان ( Asynchronous Delegate ) رو پیاده سازی خواهیم کرد که باعث خواهد شد فرم ما و برنامه ما دچار هیچگونه سنگینی و قفل شدنی نشه و برنامه روند نرمال خودش رو طی کنه.
تا به امروز در هیچ آموزشی ندیدم که این روش رو جایی توضیح داده باشند.
دستور Backup رو هم بصورت کامل سعی کردم که مفاهیمش رو توضیح بدم که صرفا فقط یه کد نوشته نشده باشه.
در ویدئوی بعدی عملیات Restore رو با استفاده از یکی دیگه از روش های برنامه نویسی همزمان (BackgroundWorker) پیاده سازی خواهیم کرد.
توجه : مدت زمان این ویدئو حدودا 1 ساعت و 45 دقیقه هست به همین خاطر حجم ویدئو نسبت به ویدئوهای قبلی بیشتر هست. برای آپلود راحت تر ویدئو و رفاه حال دوستان در دانلود، ویدئو در 2 پارت فشرده شده. برای استفاده از ویدئو بایستی هر 2 پارت دانلود و در کنار هم قرار داده شوند و بعد اقدام به Extractکردن فایل فشرده کنید.
-کیفیت ویدئو : بسیار بالا
- حجم فایل فشرده پارت 1 : 56 مگابایت
-حجم فایل فشرده پارت 2 : 55.16 مگابایت
-زمان ویدئو : 01:44:11 ساعت
لینک دریافت پارت 1 :
http://veniz2008.persiangig.com/Proj...1.rar/download
 لینک دریافت پارت 2 :
http://veniz2008.persiangig.com/Proj...2.rar/download

----------


## veniz2008

ویدئوی سیزدهم :
توضیحات :
در ادامه فرآیند Backup & Restore در این ویدئو به مبحث Restore می پردازیم و این عملیات را بصورت کامل پیاده سازی خواهیم کرد.
برای عملیات Restore از BackgroundWorker استفاده خواهیم کرد که یکی دیگه از روش های برنامه نویسی همزمان هست و هدف از اون روان سازی روند اجرای فرایندهای سنگین هست.
سعی شده نکات مهمی که در حین عملیات Restore بایستی مورد توجه قرار بگیره رو بصورت کامل توضیح و در عمل پیاده سازی بشه.
همچنین دستور Restore و تمامی عبارات موجود در آن بصورت کامل توضیح داده شدن تا صرفا یه قطعه کد نوشته نشده باشه.
-کیفیت ویدئو : بسیار بالا
-حجم فایل فشرده : 70.28 مگابایت
-زمان ویدئو : 01:03:47 ساعت
لینک دریافت :
http://veniz2008.persiangig.com/Proj...13.7z/download

----------


## veniz2008

ویدئوی چهاردهم :
توضیحات : در این ویدئو شروع به طراحی و پیاده سازی بخش گزارشات در پروژه می کنیم.
بخش گزارش گیری در پروژه در دو ویدئو تهیه شده است که در این پست، بخش اول گزارشات خدمت دوستان ارائه میشه.
برای گزارش گیری از نرم افزار قدرتمند و پر کاربرد استیمول سافت استفاده شده.
در این ویدئو، 2 نوع گزارش گیری رو پیاده سازی خواهیم کرد.
برای تهیه گزارش ها، چون همزمان از داده های دو جدول استفاده خواهیم کرد بنابراین در سمت SQL از JOIN ها کمک می گیریم.
مبحث JOIN بین جداول، بصورت کامل توضیح داده شده تا صرفا یک قطعه کد نوشته نشده باشه.
توجه : مدت  زمان این ویدئو حدودا 1 ساعت و 35 دقیقه هست به همین خاطر حجم ویدئو نسبت  به ویدئوهای قبلی بیشتر هست. برای آپلود راحت تر ویدئو و رفاه حال دوستان  در دانلود، ویدئو در 2 پارت فشرده شده. برای استفاده از ویدئو بایستی هر 2  پارت دانلود و در کنار هم قرار داده شوند و بعد اقدام به Extract کردن فایل فشرده کنید.
-کیفیت ویدئو : بسیار بالا
-حجم فایل فشرده پارت 1 : 51 مگابایت
-حجم فایل فشرده پارت 2 : 49.6 مگابایت
-زمان ویدئو : 01:35:44 ساعت
لینک دریافت پارت 1 :
http://veniz2008.persiangig.com/Proj...1.rar/download
لینک دریافت پارت 2 :
http://veniz2008.persiangig.com/Proj...2.rar/download

----------


## veniz2008

ویدئوی پانزدهم :
توضیحات : در این ویدئو، بخش دوم گزارشات رو شاهد خواهید بود که در حقیقت پایان مبحث گزارش گیری خواهد بود.
در  این ویدئو، تعداد سوالات طرح شده در بانک اطلاعاتی به ازای تمامی گروه  ها و  همچنین تعداد سوالات طرح شده برای یک گروه خاص رو پیاده سازی خواهیم  کرد.
برای  پیاده سازی گزارش های این بخش، با تابع پرکاربرد COUNT که یکی از  توابع  تجمعی (یا انبوهشی Aggregation Function) هست آشنا خواهیم شد و  همچنین با  دستور Group By (برای گروه بندی سوالات) در سمت SQL Server آشنا  خواهیم شد.  
در حقیقت به دستور JOIN، که در جلسه قبلی آموختیم، دستورات COUNT و  Group  By رو اضافه خواهیم کرد تا نحوه به کار گیری همزمان این دستورات با  هم رو  یاد بگیریم.
در این ویدئو نحوه ارسال همزمان چندین دیتاتیبل بصورت  همزمان به سمت  استیمول سافت رو بصورت کامل پیاده سازی خواهیم کرد. برای  این منظور با  DataSet در سمت سی شارپ هم آشنا خواهیم شد و نحوه ایجاد  ارتباط میان  DataSet و DataTable ها و تحویل DataSet نهایی رو به استیمول  یاد خواهیم  گرفت.
تمام مراحل کار به مانند ویدئوهای گذشته با کدنویسی صورت می گیره و از روش های ویزاردی اجتناب شده.
در  انتهای ویدئو بصورت کامل توضیح خواهم داد که چه کارهایی رو انجام بدیم  تا  در سیستم مقصد که پروژه رو اجرا می کنید نیازی به نصب استیمول سافت  نباشه و  این کار رو هم بصورت عملی در پروژه پیاده سازی می کنم.
توجه : مدت    زمان این ویدئو حدودا 1 ساعت و 33 دقیقه هست به همین خاطر حجم ویدئو  نسبت   به ویدئوهای قبلی بیشتر هست. برای آپلود راحت تر ویدئو و رفاه حال  دوستان   در دانلود، ویدئو در 2 پارت فشرده شده. برای استفاده از ویدئو  بایستی هر 2   پارت دانلود و در کنار هم قرار داده شوند و بعد اقدام به Extract کردن فایل فشرده کنید.
-کیفیت ویدئو : بسیار بالا
-حجم فایل فشرده پارت 1 : 46 مگابایت
-حجم فایل فشرده پارت 2 : 45.12 مگابایت
-زمان ویدئو : 01:33:01
لینک دریافت پارت 1 :
http://veniz2008.persiangig.com/Proj...1.rar/download
لینک دریافت پارت 2 :
http://veniz2008.persiangig.com/Proj...2.rar/download

----------


## veniz2008

ویدئوی شانزدهم(آخرین ویدئو) :
توضیحات :
در این ویدئو، با استفاده  از نرم افزار WinCHM اقدام به تولید یک فایل راهنما برای پروژه می کنیم و  بعد از اون نحوه استفاده از این فایل راهنما رو در محیط برنامه بصورت کامل  توضیح دادم.
نکاتی که در زمان تولید فایل راهنما برای متون فارسی وجود  داره بصورت کامل توضیح داده شده تا از لحاظ سازگاری با حروف فارسی هم،  هیچگونه مشکلی ایجاد نشه.
بعد از این مورد به بحث شبکه کردن نرم  افزار(به عبارت صحیح تر شبکه کردن دیتابیس) می پردازیم و بصورت کامل مفاهیم  اون توضیح داده میشه و نکات و مشکلاتی که ممکنه در بحث شبکه کردن ایجاد  بشه رو بصورت کامل بررسی و پیاده سازی خواهیم کرد. تنظیمات و کارهایی رو که  انجام خواهید داد شامل دو بخش کلی خواهد بود :
الف) تنظیمات SQL Server شامل : 
1. پیکربندی و تنظیمات شبکه.
2. ساخت User و تعیین سطح دسترسی برای اون کاربر جهت دسترسی به دیتابیس پروژه.
ب) ست کردن کانکشن استرینگ برای مدل کلاینت - سروری در محیط ویژوال استودیو
در گام بعدی تنظیمات فایروال، برای دسترسی کلاینت ها به سرور مورد بررسی قرار می گیره.
در  بخش فایروال بنابر اهمیت موضوع، هم تنظیمات فایروال ویندوز7 رو پیاده سازی  می کنیم و هم تنظیمات فایروال نرم افزار امنیتی Eset Smart Security رو  بصورت کامل توضیح دادم تا دوستان بصورت کامل با موضوع آشنا بشن و هیچ  ابهامی در این زمینه باقی نمونه.
و ...
-کیفیت ویدئو : بسیار بالا
-زمان ویدئو : 01:28:10 ساعت
-حجم فایل فشرده : 81.03 مگابایت
لینک دریافت :
http://veniz2008.persiangig.com/Proj...16.7z/download

----------

